# possible sick hamster??



## oreo.mcflurry (10 mo ago)

hi! i’m new here and i specifically created this account to ask this question. my robo hamster’s left eye is water/wet, it seems like it’s swole a bit, and she was making louder than usual popping/clicking sounds. i’m not sure if she’s sick or has pink eye, and i was wondering if anyone could give any advice please


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would ring the vet in the morning tbh


----------



## oreo.mcflurry (10 mo ago)

Lurcherlad said:


> I would ring the vet in the morning tbh


every vet i've called in my area doesn't accept hamster, ima keep trying though


----------



## oreo.mcflurry (10 mo ago)

like she’s still very active and still herself, she’s still eating and everything it’s just her eye and she occasionally makes a weird noise


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

oreo.mcflurry said:


> like she's still very active and still herself, she's still eating and everything it's just her eye and she occasionally makes a weird noise


Is it possible to clean her eye, as it sounds like an infection or irritation? I'm guessing it might be quite difficult as they're going to have very small eyes, but look into it just in case...


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Any vet can deal with eyes as it's an one size fits all situation, it's not hamster specific. If she makes a wired noise too definitely get her seen. Where are you located?


----------



## oreo.mcflurry (10 mo ago)

Engel98 said:


> Any vet can deal with eyes as it's an one size fits all situation, it's not hamster specific. If she makes a wired noise too definitely get her seen. Where are you located?


i'm in indiana, in the united states. her eye is a lot better and she's not making weird noises anymore. she's pretty much back to normal <3


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

oreo.mcflurry said:


> i'm in indiana, in the united states. her eye is a lot better and she's not making weird noises anymore. she's pretty much back to normal <3


Good to know she's ok now. During this time can you please look around for a vet so should the time come that you need them, you'll have everything prepped ready.


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

It's definitely something you need to find, especially as the cause wasn't found and could flare up again. Could be a simple allergy to dust, bedding, food or even a perfume/incense you've used in your room (not recommended).

I searched this up, but have never been to the USA and therefore should be taken with a grain of salt: Small Animal Vets in Indiana

You may need to drive or take a train (I may of heard America doesn't rely on many railways, but public transport would work). You do really need to find a vet in your area that can help out in emergencies, however.


----------

